# thermoholz oder hallo wuzzel :)



## laolamia (15. Nov. 2011)

moin!

bei uns in der gegend wird momentan ein riesen hype um thermoholz gemacht.
konkret hat sich eine firma angesiedel und sammelt wirtschaftspreise und lustige bilder von spatenstichen und sektempfang mit den reichen und schoenen.......

ich nenne den namen der firma mal nicht- mir ist das alles zu "einfach" und sieht so nach "blase" aus.
weil mir eigentlich der stil der firma nicht gefaellt ich mich aber zu dem produkt informiert habe (terasse usw.) haette ich gerne eure meinungen gehoert.... besonders die von wuzzel 

danach verscuhe ich produkt und verkaeufer zu trennen... ich mag dieses "auf jedes bild draengen" und "marktschreierisch" alles in die welt schreien nicht.

freue mich auf die "aufklaerung" durch fachmaenner/und frauen

gruss lao

ps. treffer eins bei google beim suchen nach thermoholz...gut optimiert


----------



## Wuzzel (15. Nov. 2011)

*AW: thermoholz oder hallo wuzzel *

Erst mal Zahnarzt 11:00 Uhr ... zum Thermoholz später mehr. 
Danke für das Vertrauen  

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Wuzzel (15. Nov. 2011)

*AW: thermoholz oder hallo wuzzel *

[OT]Alles halb so schlimmwas der heute gemacht hat. 
esse schon wieder marmeladenbrot 
... Da bin ich wieder ![/OT]

Das die bei google ganz oben und in der Presse sehr präsent sind zeigt doch eigentlich nur das die Ihre Marketing Hausaufgaben gut gemacht haben  
Ich find ne Firma, die aktiv Öffentlichkeitsarbeit betreibt eher positiv. 

Thermoholz ist keine neue Erfindung, sondern uralt. 
Bereits Wikinger haben Stämme angekokelt, weil Sie wussten das das Holz dadurch haltbarer wurde, Indianer wendeten die thermische modifizierung des Holzes ebenso an, wie schwarzwaldbauern für die Balken Häuser. 

Das charmante an Thermoholz ist, das man mit diesem Verfahren aus einem heimischen Holz, mit an sich geringer Eignung für den Einsatz im Aussenbereich (z.B. Fassade, Terrasse, Fensterkanteln) ein Holz mit höchster Resistenzklasse macht. 

Kurz erklärt geht das so das man das Holz über einen längeren Zeitraum (ca. 1-2 Tage) bei hohen Temperaturen (um 200 Grad Celsius) in einer Kammer  bei Sauerstoffmangel lagert. 
Durch verschiedene chemische Prozesse verliert das Holz dadurch weitgehend die Fähigkeit Wasser aufzunehmen. 

In der Praxis hat das den großen Vorteil das Thermoholz weniger Schwinden und Quellen kann und auch nicht zum starken "schüsseln" neigt.  
Die Zucker im Holz werden bei der Prozedur karamelisiert (riecht gut wenn man an so nem Stück Holz schnuppert  ) -> Pilzen Bakterien etc. wird die Nahrungsgrundlage entzogen, Thermoholz fault viel weniger langsam. 

Das Holz wird durch die reine Hitze Behandlung allerdings auch deutlich spröder und brüchiger, als nicht behandeltes Holz, hier gibt es bei manchen Produzenten Verfahren das zu umgehen in dem unter Druck Öle, Harze etc. wieder in das Holz gepresst werden. 

Im praktischen Einsatz wird, wie normales Holz auch, Themoholz mit der Zeit im Ausseneinsatz vergrauen, wenn es nicht mit Farbpigmenten (z.B. Terrassenöl, Lasuren etc.) behandelt wird. Auch Thermoholz wird kleine Risse bekommen und sieht eben aus, wie echtes Holz, nur es fault nicht so schnell. 

Bei Terrassendielen hat man bei einigen Produkten den Vorteil das man auf sichtbare Verschraubung von oben verzichten kann, weil die Dielen seitlich mit einer Nut versehen sind, und ähnlich vieler WPC Produkte mit einer Klammer versehen werden. 

Alternativ gibts endlich auch eine funktionierende Thermobambusdiele für Terrassen auf dem Markt: "bamboo x-treme" (googeln).

Was jetzt aus ökologischer Sichtweise am Besten ist, das müssen bitte andere Leute ausrechnen, je nachdem wer das rechnet sicherlich mit sehr unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen. 
Ob der Energieeinsatz beim Thermoholz ökologisch mit der Schaffung eines langlebigeren Produktes zu rechtfertigen ist, wird wohl die Frage sein. 
Definitiv sind das Produkte, die hier regional wachsen (Bambus mal aussen vor), hier bei uns in Europa gefertigt werden unter europäischen Umweltschutzauflagen und aus Wäldern, die seit Generationen nachhaltig bewirtschaftet werden. 
Das ein Brett aus Afrika, Brasilien, Südostasien oder von wo auch immer auf dem Transportweg zu und auch Energie verbraucht sollte man auch berechnen. 

Persönlich hab ich allerdings auch nichts gegen die Verwendung importierter Hölzer. 
Wir sind halt ne globale Welt, und das Brandroden (nutzloses Verbrennen) von Wäldern für Rindfleisch, Palmöl oder Maisproduktion für Sprit ist wohl eine noch schlechtere Nutzung des Holzes. 

Noch Fragen !? 
Nur zu. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## laolamia (15. Nov. 2011)

*AW: thermoholz oder hallo wuzzel *

ok, danke fuer die info.
also mal abgesehen ob mir die firma gefaellt (trommeln gehoert zum handwerk) kann man sich also auf das produkt an sich schon verlassen.
ich fand auch den terassenplaner auf der seite gut.. inkusive anleitung wie das mit dem "ohnedirektesverschrauben" funktioniert.

meine geplante terasse am teich (geschaetzt 3,5m X 4m) soll laut rechner inklusive schrauben, unterkonstroktion und oel 2000€ kosten- fand ich recht nett.

das mit dem terra stick und terrastart fand ich echt gut-ich hab allerdings keine flachduebelfraese 

naja ich ueberlg noch etwas

danke fuer die infos
marco


----------



## Wuzzel (15. Nov. 2011)

*AW: thermoholz oder hallo wuzzel *

Also, den Hersteller kenne ich nicht. 
Kann ich nichts zu sagen. 
Weder gut noch schlecht. 
Für nen QM Terrasse 142 Euro (inkl. Mehrwertsteuer ?) klingt für mich nach einer nicht zusätzlich vergüteten Diele. Am besten schaust Du Dir Thermoholzterrassen an, die einige Jahre alt sind und siehst dann recht schnell, ob das für Dich optisch in Frage kommt. 
Was hast Du gerechnet ? Thermobuche ? Thermokiefer ? Was kostet dann die Terrassendiele in welcher Dimension pro lfm. ? 
Das kann man ja am Besten vergleichen. 

Für alle anderen zum Vergleich, die Kosten für ne Terrasse in
WPC (Markenprodukt) ca. 110 -120 Euro /qm 
Bangkirai (Premium)   ca. 100 - 110 Euro /qm 
so übern groben Daumen inkl. allem zipp und zapp ... geht immer guenstiger, geht auch teurer.

Gruß Wuzzel

edit sagt mir noch, das die recht clever sind und auch nicht gern für andere Leute arbeiten. 
Komplette Stückliste und ausführliche Bauzeichnung gibts erst bei Bestellung


----------



## laolamia (15. Nov. 2011)

*AW: thermoholz oder hallo wuzzel *

hallo!

hab mit buche gerechnet, wollte auch nur einen ungefaehren preis wissen da ich mich damit ueberhaupt noch nicht beschaeftigt habe...wollte also wissen 500, 3000 oder 5000 

gerechnet hab ich da http://www.terrassenplaner.com/
ich hab weder preise verglichen noch hab ich etwas ausgemessen...wollte erst mal horchen ob das ueberhaupt in frage kommt.
ist mir halt duch die staendigen zeitungsartikel immer wieder in den kopf geschossen.

ich hab auch immer wenig lust farbe bei a, schrauben bei b und holz bei c zu bestellen (internethandel fluch oder segen  )

wpc hab ich jetzt in meinem neuen hoftor..gefaellt mir auch...geld ist jetzt alle
@ politiker:entlastet mich steuerlich und ich foerder den mittelstand...pionierehrenwort.

scherzhaft sage ich immer zu freunden und bekannten: da kommt mal die terasse am teich hin, wenn die kinder aus dem haus sind  (sie sind jetzt 2 und 5.......)

ich werds mir mal anschauen fahren- vom system scheint es ja durchaus zu funktionieren

gruss
marco


----------



## Wuzzel (15. Nov. 2011)

*AW: thermoholz oder hallo wuzzel *

Ich kann Dir ja mal nen Foto von einer ungepflegten Thermoholz Terrasse machen. 
Dann siehste wo die Reise hingeht in ein paar Jahren. Von der ALterung dürfte da der Hersteller keine soooo große Rolle stellen, Denn das Grundverfahren ist immer ähnlich: 
Modifizierung des Baustoffes durch Hitze

Jo, is wie mit meinem großen Teich, der soll 2017 fertig werden... das rückt aber schon erschreckend Nahe. 
.

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## laolamia (15. Nov. 2011)

*AW: thermoholz oder hallo wuzzel *

ja mach mal bitte


----------



## Joachim (15. Nov. 2011)

*AW: thermoholz oder hallo wuzzel *

Nabend ihr zwei...

Mich würden die Bilder auch interessieren... und schön, das auch andere "längerfristig" planen.


----------



## frido (15. Nov. 2011)

*AW: thermoholz oder hallo wuzzel *

Ich habe dieses Jahr meine kleine Terrasse gebaut und stand vor der selben Frage. Thermoholz war auch eine Option, aber mind. so teuer wie importierte Resistenzklasse 1 Ware. Habe mich schlußendlich für braunes Cumaru (südamerik. Holz, FSC zertifiziert) in glatt entschieden-in erster Linie wegen der wunderschönen Maserung-und habe es bis heute nicht bereut. WPC habe ich aufgrund der geringen Neigung zum verziehen, schwinden und vergrauen und der Möglichkeit der nicht sichtbaren Befestigung auch in die Auswahl einbezogen-aber vor Ort sah es doch ziemlich künstlich und unnatürlich aus und fiel deshalb wieder raus.


----------



## Wuzzel (15. Nov. 2011)

*AW: thermoholz oder hallo wuzzel *

Wenn man über WPC schreibt sollte man zwischen den verschiedenen Produkten deutlich differenzieren. 
WPC ist nur der Oberbegriff für einen Werkstoff und sagt sonst nix weiter aus. 
Bezueglich Optik, Kunstoffanteil, und technischen Eigenschaften gibt es deutliche Unterschiede. 

Viele Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (16. Nov. 2011)

*AW: thermoholz oder hallo wuzzel *

Hallo Lao,

freut mich ja, dass Dir die Internetdiskussion Spaß gemacht hat.
Ich hoffe Dir auch Wuzzel, auch wenn Du weniger geschlafen hast... ;-)

Ich will mal was zum WPC sagen: 

Mein Schwager und ich haben zur gleichen Zeit eine Terasse gebaut. Er mit Bankirai ich mit WPC.
Seine Terasse ist grau und meine schön wie am ersten Tag. 
Ich war auch immer ein Holzvertreter und habe nix von WPC gehalten. Schon gar nicht, als ich 1 Platte nach Hause gebracht habe und meine Frau und ich einstimmig der Meinung waren, das sieht aber Sch... aus.
Der Gesamteindruck machts und der bleibt warscheinlich über viele Jahre erhalten. (Hoffe ich mal).

Ich will mal lieber nicht meine Terassenkonstruktion als leuchtendes Beispiel reinstellen, aber mal ein paar Bilder von der beständigen Optitk von dem Zeugs:
http://www.stealthconstruction.net/images/content/CorrectDeck_woman02Medium.jpg
http://www.scb-exteriorsdesign.com/upload/diaporamas/images/diap_correct/Correct_Deck__Belv__d__re_3.jpg
http://www.decksouth.com/test/proj_images/Innes226_3.jpg

Die Optik der Terassen bleibt sicher dauerhaft erhalten und bei Benutzung sollen Sie ein natürlicheres Aussehen bekommen. 
Rechnet man jetzt den jährlichen Holzschutz füe die Terrasse ein, kann WPC schnell zu preiswerteren Lösung werden.
Nur mal so als Gedanke. Schick ist es als Gesamtbild auch noch (Warscheinlich dauerhaft, keine Erfahrung, sondern nur die Verkäufertips).

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Wuzzel (16. Nov. 2011)

*AW: thermoholz oder hallo wuzzel *

Wie gesagt... bei WPC bitte differenzieren. Es gibt da durchaus Produkte die werden grau, wie Holz. 
Und es gibt welche die sehen recht natuerlich aus, und es gibt welche, die sehen nach Plastik aus.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Annett (16. Nov. 2011)

*AW: thermoholz oder hallo wuzzel *

Moin.

Wir haben zwar in unserem Hoftor aus Faulheits- und Gewichtgründen ein Holzimitat (innen hohl) verbaut, weil wir keine Lust auf jährliches Streichen haben. Aber als Terrasse wollen wir eigentlich nur echtes Holz verbauen.
Der Grund liegt noch XX Jahre entfernt - wie entsorge ich denn dieses WPC??
Ist das nicht Sondermüll? 

Eine morsche Holzterrasse kann ich, nachdem sie trocken genug ist, "thermisch" noch nutzen...


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (16. Nov. 2011)

*AW: thermoholz oder hallo wuzzel *

Hallo Annett,

Wuzzel hat Recht, es gibt viele verschiedene Arten von WPC. Bei und im Baumarkt liegen welche rum, die sehen aus wie Plastetrittbretter. Also gar nicht schön. Ich denik da kennt sich Wuzzel bestens aus.

Die Entsorgung geht über den Sperrmüll. (In der Müllverbrennungsanlage kommt es dann zur termischen Nutzung... ) Außerdem ist meine Hoffnung, dass es so lange hält, dass es meine Tochter dann mal Abreißen kann.

Es ist kein PVC verarbeitet, sondern nur Holz und ein Holzbindemittel 70% Holz und 30% Holzbindemittel.

WPC ist übrigens sehr gut für feuchte Zonen geeígnet Pools, Teich usw. und Splitter einziehen gibt es auch nicht.

Ich verstehe jeden WPC Kritiker, weil wir auch sehr sehr lange mit uns gerungen haben und dann entschieden haben, sieht zwar Sch... aus aber wir machens trotzdem. Vor ein paar Wochen bin ich fast fertig geworden mit der Terrasse und jetzt ist die Meinung, sieht so genial aus, zum Glück haben wir kein Holz genommen und die ganze Arbeit....


Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (16. Nov. 2011)

*AW: thermoholz oder hallo wuzzel *

... Nachtrag zu unserem WPC:
Der Hersteller gewährt eine Garantie von 25 Jahren. 

In dieser Zeit ist doch jede Holzterasse 25 mal gestrischen mit feinstem Öl und warscheinlich die Ganze Terasse schon mindestens 1 mal komplett erneuert wurden. 
Dann endet die Garantie für meine Terrasse. Jetzt ist die Hoffnung, dass sie dann noch ein paar Jahre nach Garantieablauf hält. 

Nur mal als Argument in Richtung Kosten Nutzen.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Annett (16. Nov. 2011)

*AW: thermoholz oder hallo wuzzel *

Hallo Thomas.

Das man Baustoffe über den Sperrmüll entsorgen kann, trifft für Sachsen bzw. unseren Kreis nicht zu.

Hier werden keine Türen, Fenster, Schalungen usw. mitgenommen, wenn erkennbar ist, dass es sich dabei um Baumaterial und nicht um Möbelüberreste handelt. Durften schon genug Dorfbewohner erstaunt feststellen, dass das Zeug nicht mitgenommen wurde. 
Dies muss man eigentlich getrennt und entgeltlich selbst entsorgen. Und das bereitet mir dann etwas Bedenken, zumal hier eine Kippe nach der anderen voll ist und dicht gemacht wird. 
Abgesehen davon, dass man nicht 100%ig wissen kann, ob thermisch verwertet wird oder nicht. 

Das WPC im Baumarkt konnte uns bis dato sowieso nicht überzeugen.
Könntest Du bei Gelegenheit ne kleine Probe zum Anschauen mitbringen?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (16. Nov. 2011)

*AW: thermoholz oder hallo wuzzel *

Hallo Annett,

hier die Antwort von einer beliebigen Internetseite: http://www.groja.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=298%3Aist-wpc-recyclingfaehig-und-problemlos-zu-entsorgen&catid=151%3Agrojadeck-terrassendielen&Itemid=41

Es ist doch sowas wie Pressspanplatte, wie viele Schränke die Du zu Hause hat. 

Gut, wenn Ihr Euch nicht zurückhaltzen könnt und das Ganze mit Mörtel verklebt kann es natürlich kritisch sein. Sowas macht man aber in aller Regel nicht .

Mit dem Reststück das klappt. 

Schöne Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Wuzzel (16. Nov. 2011)

*AW: thermoholz oder hallo wuzzel *

Wir sind zwar ganz schön weit weg vom Thermoholz mit WPC, aber immerhin sind es noch Terrassendielen. 

Ich kann nur über das Produkt reden, was wir vertreiben, aber einige hier getroffene Aussagen sind sicherlich nur unter Vorbehalt auch für die anderen Produkte eher nicht zutreffend.



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Die Entsorgung geht über den Sperrmüll. (In der Müllverbrennungsanlage kommt es dann zur termischen Nutzung... )



Auch wenn der zitierte Händler das schreibt, in den meisten Gemeinden gehören Bauabfälle, wie Annett auch schon angemerkt hat nicht zum Sperrgut. 
Die meisten Produkte kann man problemlos über den Hausmüll entsorgen oder beim Wertstoffhof gegen geringe Gebühr abgeben. In den meisten Fällen wird das dann sicherlich Thermisch recycelt = verbrannt. 
Auch eine über Jahre immer wieder gestrichene Holzdiele darf man nicht einfach im eigenen Ofen verbrennen ! 

Theoretisch können die meisten Dielen auch wieder stofflich verwertet werden, derzeit ist die thermische Verwendung aber sicher der sinnvollere Weg. 

Es ist halt in Deutschland so, das ein Joghurtbecher in den gelben Sack muss, ein Spielzeugauto aus gleichem Material da aber nicht rein darf, Genau so isses beim Sperrmüll in den meisten Gemeinden auch. Ist die beschichtete Spanplatte mal ein Schrank gewesen isses Sperrmüll, war es aber ein Paneel ist es Hausmüll, bzw. Baustoff und kostenpflichtig zu entsorgen.   



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> WPC ist übrigens sehr gut für feuchte Zonen geeígnet Pools, Teich usw.



Richtig und nicht richtig.
Nach wie vor haben wir es bei den meisten Produkten mit einem sehr hohen Holzanteil zu tun. Dauerhaft feucht sollte WPC nicht verbaut werden. Gefälle sollte eingehalten werden. 
Konstruktiver Holzschutz genau so beachtet werden wie bei einer Holzterrasse auch. Dann hat man sehr sehr lange Freude an guten Produkten. 
Speziell am Teich und Pool würde ich massive WPC Produkte solchen mit Hohlkammer vorziehen. 
Wo nix hohl ist kann kein Wasser reinfliessen und gefrieren. 



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> ..
> Der Hersteller gewährt eine Garantie von 25 Jahren.



Worauf ? Vermutlich auf die Resistenz gegen Pilze und Insekten ? 
Da wäre es echt mehr als unwahrscheinlich, wenn die an in Polimeren eingehüllten Spänen 
satt würden. Die Garantie kann man schnell geben. 

Bei Garantien die so viel über dem gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen liegen werde ich immer skeptisch. 

Die zweite Frage ist immer: Wer gibt die Garantie. Gabs das Unternehmen schon vor 25 Jahren ? Wenn Nein... warum sollte es dann das Unternehmen in 25 Jahren noch geben ? 
Wer seriös wirklich eine so langjährige Vollgarantie geben will, der muss die absichern und dann müsste das Produkt vermutlich das doppelte kosten. 

So lange Garantien sind meist mit so vielen Einschränkungen verbunden das es zwar nett ist fürs Marketing, aber im Zweifel keiner nen Nutzen davon ziehen kann. (Ist meine Meinung bei fast allen Produkten mit solchen Garantien und nicht nur bei WPC). 

Wer mal Qualitäten vergleichen will macht folgendes: 
- technische Daten vergleichen
- optischen Eindruck vergleichen 
- Kratzprobe mit nem Schlüssel oder so 
- Feuchtigkeitsaufnahme testen in dem man ein Stück mal ne Weile kocht.
(vorher und nachher messen und ggf. wiegen. 

Viele Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## Wuzzel (16. Nov. 2011)

*AW: thermoholz oder hallo wuzzel *



Annett schrieb:


> Könntest Du bei Gelegenheit ne kleine Probe zum Anschauen mitbringen?



Auch wenn Du mich nicht meintest, schick Dir trotzdem gern nen Muster zu.  
Wichtig: Einige Wochen in der Sonne liegen lassen, die werden mit der Zeit noch schöner. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (16. Nov. 2011)

*AW: thermoholz oder hallo wuzzel *

Hallo Wuzzel,

soweit sind wir doch nicht weg vom Termoholz. Zumindest bei der Entsorgung werden beide termisch behandelt... 

Du bist halt der Fachmann. Die Herstellergarantie weiß ich auch nicht wie es gemeint ist. Da die Amis keinen vor Ort Service haben  werden, denke ich das ich nie mit meinen Decks darüber fliegen werde. Von daher hätten Sie auch 50 Jahre draufschreiben können... 
Nein, ich denke das es von einem Markführer kommt und wirklich gut ist, zumal die Sichtfläche extrabeschichtet ist, was den Farberhalt gewährleisten soll. Das glaube ich sogar. 

Aber darum ging es wirklich nicht. Frag einfach in 25 Jahren nochmal.

Was man sicher mal sagen muß, weil ich es auch dachte, dass es wirklich nur einheimische Sägespäne mit Bindemitteln sind. Und somit ökologisch nicht bedenklicher als eine OSB Platte oder eine Spannplatte. Damit ist es kein Sondermüll sondern (sofern die Kommune es weiß) Sperrmüll wie jeder Schrank.
Evtl ist die Ökobilanz sogar erheblich besser, da für ein paar Decks keine geradegewachsenen astlose Bäume fallen müssen, sondern der Tischler seinen Abfälle zur Herstellung der Platten bereitstellt.

Find ich sehr nett von Dir, das Du Annett auch ein paar Muster schickst. (Ich habe ja nur 1) 

Es geht mir ja nicht darum jemanden zu übereden, aber die WPC's sind schon eine Überlegung Wert denke ich. 25 Jahre Ölen a 100 Euro sind auch 2.500 Euro. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Wuzzel (16. Nov. 2011)

*AW: thermoholz oder hallo wuzzel *

Der Marktfüher gibt meines Wissens nach keine 25 Jahre Garantie. 
Und wie gesagt , in den meisten Kommunen geht es beim Sperrgut nicht um das Material, sondern um 
die Herkunft (Haushalt) ... Baustoffe und Autoteile gehören da z.B. bei uns nicht zu, obwohl teilweise wertvolle Rohstoffe.
Mit den Abfällen vom Tischler ist das allerdings nicht ganz so. 
Um ein gutes Produkt, gleichbleibender Qualität zu produzieren, braucht man auch Späne definierter Größe und mit gleichbleibenden Eigenschaften. 
Abfälle vom Tischler sind dafür ungeeignet, ich vermute aber mal, das wie für Spanplatten auch nicht unbedingt die wertvollsten Stämme zerspant werden. 

Bindemittel ist so ein laxer Ausdruck. 
Es sind Holz Polymer Verbindungen, bei OSB Platten werden Späne zusammengeklebt und unter hohem Druck verpresst. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel

edit sagt mir noch das ich mal in nem großen Laminatwerk war, die auch die Trägerplatten selber produzierten, da lagen unmengen von Fichtestämmen rum fuer die Zerspanung. 
Bei den Mengen die heute an Span, MDF und OSB Platten sowie WPC benötigt werden reichen die Tischlerabfälle bei weitem nicht aus.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (16. Nov. 2011)

*AW: thermoholz oder hallo wuzzel *

Hallo Wuzzel,

auf alle Fälle sind es Späne, die aus einfacher mit  krummen Bäumen nachwachsenden Holzwirtschaft gewonnen werden. Es sind keine Bäume, die teif aus den Wäldern geschlagen weden müssen, damit sie keine Astlöcher haben. Wie es nun zu den Spänen kommt weiß ich doch auch nicht. 
Dier Bilderllinks führen Dich eigentlich zum Hersteller. Da ich keine Provision bekomme, es mir egal ist und dies ein unabhäniges Forum ist habe ich es vermieden direkte Links zu legen.

Ich weiß es doch auch bloß nicht. Ich denke ich habe es richtig gemacht, aber ein Echtes Holz ist für mich absolut ungeschlagen am schönsten, wenn es nicht verwittern würde.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Wuzzel (16. Nov. 2011)

*AW: thermoholz oder hallo wuzzel *

Deine Illusionen in allen Ehren, aber haste mal so ein Stammlager eines Zerspanungswerkes für Spanplatten gesehen und ne grobe Vorstellung was da täglich an Stämmen verbraucht wird ? 
Hast Du eine Vorstellung wieviel Holz allein für Spanplatten verbraucht wird ? 
Ich war beeindruckt was für Massen das sind, die da täglich durchgehen.




> 2008 wurden 7,5 Millionen m³ Spanplatten in Deutschland produziert. Im Vergleich zum Vorjahr sank die Produktion um 6,5 %. Im gleichen Zeitraum wurden europaweit 34,5 Mio. m³ Spanplatten produziert und die Produktion sank wie der Verbrauch um 9 %




Zu viel um das allein aus krummen Bäumen zu ernten. 
ABER: es kommt meist aus nachhaltiger Europäischer Forstwirtschaft, ohne lange Transportwege, ohne Zerstörung von Urwäldern usw. ...


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (16. Nov. 2011)

*AW: thermoholz oder hallo wuzzel *

Hallo Wuzzel,

es macht schon Spaß mit Dir zu diskutieren. Wir machen aber gerade das Thema vom Thermoholz kaputt. Aber trotzdem.

Tschuldschung

Also so große Illisionen habe ich ja wirklich nicht.
Es ist aber so, wenn Du eine makellose astlose Kiefer kaufen willst muß sie aus dem tiefsten Wald geschlagen werden, da nur dort die Bäume unten kaum Äste ausbilden. 

Somit ist dort wenig machbar mit Nachhaltigkeit, weil es immer an die Urbestände geht.

Brauchst Du Bäume für Späne, säbelst Du Dir ein paar Tonnen irgendwo ab und jagst die durch den Schredder. Pflanzt neue, die Du ein paar Jahre später wieder durch den Schredder schickst.

Wenn Du Dir eine Holzterassendiele kaufst sollte Sie makellos sein, also nicht mit Ästen durchzogen. Also braucht es Holz tief aus dem inneren des Bayrischen Waldes welches xx Jahre dort gewachsen ist. 

Wenn das leergerodet ist entstehen solche makellosen Bäume nicht mehr, also muß man immer tiefer in den Wald und hoffen, dass der Nachwachsende Wald mal so hoch wird wie der Urwald, um makellose Stämme liefern zu können.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## laolamia (17. Nov. 2011)

*AW: thermoholz oder hallo wuzzel *

macht ruhig 

meine fragen sind beantwortet


----------



## Annett (17. Nov. 2011)

*AW: thermoholz oder hallo wuzzel *

Moin.

Auf die Terrasse soll ganz sicher keine schnell verrottende, unbehandelte Kiefer oder Fichte. Und ich glaube auch nicht, dass wir da jährlich streichen. Wohl eher gar nicht. Dahern könnte das Holz dann wohl doch in den Ofen, wenns soweit ist und man das dann überhaupt noch darf. 
Aus diesem Grund auch das Interesse an Alternativen zu WPC oder Tropenholz.

Aber wer will sich denn mehr als 25 Jahre die gleiche (Holz)Terrasse anschauen? Bis dahin sind doch ganz sicher schon wieder Umbaupläne gereift. ;-)

@Wolf
Vielen Dank für das Angebot, welches ich sehr gern annehme. Adresse hast Du bestimmt schon?!
Ich hatte tatsächlich nur Thomas gemeint, da bei uns die Entfernung nicht so groß ist...


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (17. Nov. 2011)

*AW: thermoholz oder hallo wuzzel *

So Wuzzel,

ich habe mal Dein Argument gegoogelt: Quelle Bundesumweltamt

"Zu den wichtigsten biobasierten, nicht abbaubaren Kunststoffen zählen naturfaserverstärkte Kunststoffe, etwa Hanf- und Flachsfasern mit Polypropylen, Polyethylen, Polyethylenterephthalat oder Phenolharz und Holz-Kunststoff-Verbundwerkstoffen (englisch: Wood-Plastics-Composites; WPC).
Bei letzteren handelt es sich um thermoplastisch verarbeitbare Verbundwerkstoffe, etwa aus Polyethylen oder Polypropylen mit bis zu 80 Prozent Holzmehl und Additiven, wie Haftvermittler, UV-Schutzmittel und Farbpigmente.
Die Produktionsmenge in Europa ist inzwischen allein in der Bau- und Möbelindustrie auf 12.000 Tonnen pro Jahr gewachsen. Die europäische Automobilindustrie setzt jährlich weitere 50.000 Tonnen ein."

Gut man kann es nicht Kompostieren, aber ein geöltes Holz ja auch nicht. 
Von daher könnte die Ökobilanz schon recht gut aussehen im Gegensatz zur Jahrzentelang geradewachsende wachsenden Siebirischen Lärche, welche tief aus dem Wald geschlagen werden muß, da Jungbäume alle mit Astlöchern nachwachsen. Hat der Wald nach Jahrzenten diese Lücke im Wald geschlossen, wachsen wieder große Lärchen ohne Astlöcher. (Die Jungen Bäume wären dann nur C oder D Sortierung also Feuerholz).

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Wuzzel (17. Nov. 2011)

*AW: thermoholz oder hallo wuzzel *

Wie versprochen: hier die Bilder von der Thermoholzterrasse. 
Das ist eine Testterrasse und die ist deswegen bewusst nicht gereinigt. 
Ich hab die Fliese vorne mal hochgenommen, von unten war das Holz auf Grund des Wetters ganz feucht, aber 
noch total fest und kein bisschen angegammelt. 
Nen Schrubber und nen bisschen Wasser, dann hat man eine wunderbare silbergraue Holzterrasse. 

     

@annett Musterbox ist unterwegs  

@thomas damit kein falscher Eindruck aufkommt, ich hab überhaupt nix gegen WPC, das ist nen toller Werkstoff und ich denke ökologisch besser als vieles andere. 
Aber ich immer für Klartext, deswegen möchte ich die Sache auch nicht verklären und z.B. von den Abfällen des Tischlers reden, bei einem Produkt das eher ein Hightech Material aus der Industrie ist. 
Ich möcht das Produkt auch nicht schön reden mit 25 Jahresgarantien, die u.U. das Papier auf dem Sie stehen nicht wert sind.
Ich bin da eher für Fakten und Erfahrungen. 

In der Produktion werden z.B. Reste, Anlaufproduktionen etc. entweder stofflich verwertet, oder energetisch recycelt. Hat nen guten Heizwert das WPC, aber dafür ist es eigentlich zu schade. 

Wer auf die Kriterien des Qualitätssiegels für Terrassendielen aus Holz-Polymer-Werkstoffen beim Kauf achtet kann sicher sein ein Produkt aus 100 % nachhaltig angebautem Holz zu bekommen.

So nun aber wieder zu Thermoholz... was sagt ihr zu der Optik nach ca. 4 Jahren ? 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## RKurzhals (17. Nov. 2011)

*AW: thermoholz oder hallo wuzzel *

Halllo Wuzzel,
das sieht recht ansprechend aus !
Hi Lao, meine Terrasse findest Du auf jedem Fall in meinem Album. Ich habe sie jetzt seit über 7 Jahren, und sie sieht auf keinen Fall schlechter aus als bei Wuzzel .
Das "Obermaterial" ist Garapa, die UK (Konterlattung!) ist Bangkirai. Beide Namen stehen für verschiedene ostasiatische Nadelhölzer, die im Neuzustand eine bestimmte Färbung haben.
Ich habe das Material über den Holzhandel gekauft (FSC-Zertifikat), und hätte Dein Preislimit unterschritten. Das Obermaterial ist 25 mm stark, die Unterlattung 70x42 mm² Bangkirai, auf 80x80 mm².
Ich habe aber mitbekommen, dass die Holzpreise mittlerweile um gut die Hälfte geklettert sind... .
Es gibt allerdings viele Regionen hier in D, wo man Akazie oder Eiche kaufen kann, auch gebraucht. Die Transportkosten und der fehlende Kontakt zu einem Sägewerk haben mich damals von abgehalten (das waren Preise von 200-500,-€/m³, fand ich sehr interessant).


----------



## laolamia (17. Nov. 2011)

*AW: thermoholz oder hallo wuzzel *



Wuzzel schrieb:


> So nun aber wieder zu Thermoholz... was sagt ihr zu der Optik nach ca. 4 Jahren ?



oh gott!
mir vergeht es


----------



## RKurzhals (17. Nov. 2011)

*AW: thermoholz oder hallo wuzzel *

Hi Lao,
Flechten und Schimmel kriegt man nach 4 Jahren Bewitterung auch auf "reinen" Kunststoff. Oder was hat Dich so geschockt?


----------



## Wuzzel (17. Nov. 2011)

*AW: thermoholz oder hallo wuzzel *

Bangkirai mit FSC ? vor 7 Jahren ? zu erschwinglichem Preis ?  
Steht echt auf der Rechnung FSC ? 

Ich hab immer wieder Anfragen nach FSC zertifiziertem Bangkirai, wenn die Leute aber dann hören, was das gute Gewissen mehr kostet, dann ist das Gewissen vielen gar nicht mehr so wichtig. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Wuzzel (17. Nov. 2011)

*AW: thermoholz oder hallo wuzzel *

Marco, das muss mal geputzt werden... aber... die Dielen sind weder geschüsselt, noch uebermässig stark gerissen, und gefault schon gar nicht. Selbst auf ner Glasscheibe habe ich nach 4 Jahren algenbewuchs. also sauber machen muss man auch so eine Terrasse, 

Aber schaut euch mal große schöne Holzflächen auf alten Landesgartenschaugeländen nach einigen Jahren an (z.B. auf Schloß Ippenburg gab es Thermoholzflächen) diue sehen richtig schön grau und natuerlich aus und passen prima in die Landschaft. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel

edit: es gibt da in Deutschland ein Nord Süd Gefälle... der Norddeutsche akzeptiert naturgegebene Dinge, also z.B. holztypische Eigenschaften eher weniger als einer aus dem Süden. Unsere Niederländischen Nachbarn sind auch sehr viel toleranter mit Naturprodukten als wir. Was hierbei uns im Norden kritisiert und bemängelt wird akzeptiert ein Niederländer oder Bayer oft problemlos


----------



## RKurzhals (17. Nov. 2011)

*AW: thermoholz oder hallo wuzzel *

Hallo Wuzzel,
ich habe das Material bei einem FSC-zertifiziertem Händler gekauft. Ich möchte keine aktive Werbung dafür machen, doch er ist auch übers net greifbar: http://www.kloepfer.de.
Das versprechen der web-site ist auch auf Rechnung/Lieferschein. Eine konkrete FSC-Nummer kann ich freilich nicht bieten. Mein Einkauf war freilich ein wenig abenteuerlich: ich bin in die Filiale mit meiner Wunschliste "eingerückt". Dort wurde mir unverblümt gesagt, was auf Lager ist. In weniger als einer halben Stunde habe ich meine Bestelliste auf die vorhandenen Längen "umgebrochen". Eine echte Nerven- und Kopfrechenübung, und völlig unerwartet! :?
(Das hatte mich etwa 10% Verschnitt gekostet, zzgl. der 10% Sicherheit, mittlerweile verbaut)
Hier noch mal ein Bild aus meinem Album, 1 Jahr alt: Terasse 2010


----------



## Wuzzel (17. Nov. 2011)

*AW: thermoholz oder hallo wuzzel *

Rolf, 
 ... ja, das ist bei so nem Produkt eben so. Je nach Saison ist die Längenauswahl nicht mehr so prall. Holz wächst eben nicht in theoretisch jeder beliebigen Länge, wie WPC. Kenn ich auch , da rufen die an, zum Ende der Saison und kommen mit den Längenwünschen. Dann sagst Du erst mal was Du hast, dann telefonieren se nen paar andere Händler an, die dann aber noch weniger Längenauswahl haben und später hast Du sie dann wieder am Telefon  

Kann gut sein, das Du da damals FSC Ware bekommen hast, keine Ahnung, wenn es auf der Rechnung stand , dann wars wohl so - aber z.B. ein großer Deutscher Baumarkt vertrieb vor einigen Jahren mal FSC Bangkirai ohne das es FSC war und wurde damals auch dafür abgemahnt. 

Allein das ein Unternehmen FSC zertifiziert ist sagt allerdings nichts darüber aus , das die nur FSC zertifiziertes Holz vertreiben dürfen. Das heisst lediglich, das die geprüft werden, die FSC Kriterien erfüllen können und genau die Mengen, die eingekauft und verkauft wurden an FSC Ware belegen können. Ne Nummer wirst Du als Endverbraucher da selten kriegen, wenns auf der Rechnung steht und der Händler seriös ist , dann sollte man das auch glauben können  

Bangkirai an sich ist am Markt stark rückläufig. Thermoholz hat noch nen geringen Anteil, aber mit hohen Zuwachsraten, WPC hat nen recht starken Anteil und dann gibts ja ausser Bangkirai noch viele andere Harthölzer mit guten Eigenschaften im Ausseneinsatz. 

Gruß

Wuzzel


----------



## RKurzhals (17. Nov. 2011)

*AW: thermoholz oder hallo wuzzel *

Hallo Wuzzel,
hab' vielen Dank für Deine Rückmeldung. So sehe ich die Sache auch - FSC ist möglich, und FSC selbst hat auch ein paar Fragezeichen... (das war nicht meine Einschätzung, sondern nur eine Feststellung Dritter). 
In dieser Hinsicht ist Thermoholz eine gute Alternative, weil republikweit gut erhältlich. Als Bewohner einer holzarmen Gegend kommt man sehr leicht zu den Tropenhölzern. In Thüringen/Oberfranken würde ich zu Thermoholz raten, in der Lausitz/Oberlausitz (und ganz sicher anderen Regionen) zu Akazie/Eiche gebraucht.


----------



## laolamia (18. Nov. 2011)

*AW: thermoholz oder hallo wuzzel *

was mich schockt?
na das natuerlich grau  ... ich dachte ich kann das "kuenstliche" der original dielen mit wenig pflege lange erhalten.

ich gebe zu ich hab mich noch nicht wirklich mit beschaeftigt

gruss
marco


----------



## Annett (18. Nov. 2011)

*AW: thermoholz oder hallo wuzzel *

Hallo Marco.

Dann ist vielleicht eher das beschichtete WPC, welches Thomas verbaut hat, das Richtige für Dich. 
Aber bemoosen wird Dir das im dauerfeuchten Bereich/Witterung sicherlich auch mit der Zeit... 

Dank Wuzzel's superschneller Sendung  habe ich jetzt ein paar Materialproben vorliegen. Fotos bei Tageslicht kann ich morgen gern mal machen, wenn gewünscht.
Die Bankirai-Imitate sehen schon interessant aus, aber wenn das genauso wie Bankirai vergraut, sehe ich für uns eher weniger Vorteile. Zumal mich das Grauwerden auch nicht soo sehr stört. Am Pferdestall sind noch ältere (ca. 2 Jahre dem Wetter ausgesetzt) Deckbretter aus Bankirai verbaut. Rötlich sind die fast gar nicht mehr. Aber das Grau wäre für mich auch okay...
Eine Holzterrasse ist nun mal Natur. :smoki

Ist Thermoholz denn preislich günstiger als haltbares natürliches Holz?


----------



## Wuzzel (18. Nov. 2011)

*AW: thermoholz oder hallo wuzzel *

Na, da war die Post aber auch flott. 
Annett, was ich Dir geschickt habe wird nicht vergrauen. 
Das behält die Farbe weitgehend, bzw. verändert sich zum schöneren, wie in der Anleitung abgebildet ist. 
Der Grundfarbton bleibt ! 

Ich glaub kaum das das von Thomas beschichtet ist, ich denke das sieht nur so aus , weil es nicht oder nicht stark gebürstet ist. Die meisten WPC Dielen bestehen aus homogenem Werkstoff. 

Nein, Thermoholz ist zur Zeit eher teurer, aber das Hartholz dieser Welt ist nicht unendlich vorhanden.
Das was man guten Gewissens ernten kann erst recht nicht. 
Man merkt das an den immer schlechter werdenden Qualitäten. 

Rohmaterial für Thermoholz / WPC ist in ausreichender Menge lokal vorhanden, das ist das charmante an dem Verfahren, ein inländisches Holz haltbar zu machen.

Das ist wie mit dem Schwein, wenn man da auf den Schnitzelpreis achtet fragt man besser auch nicht , was hat denn das Schwein vorher gegessen, bei dem günstigen Preis  

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (19. Nov. 2011)

*AW: thermoholz oder hallo wuzzel *

Hallo Wuzzel,

doch ist beschichtet. Da ich heute auf nen Sprung bei Annett drüben war, habe ich auch Deine Proben gesehen. Wirklich sehr sehr schick. 

Vielleicht hat Annett ja Lust vorher Nachherbilder zu machen. Also Bilder ganz neu und Bilder 14 Tage Regen, Schnee und Sonne. Es würde mich mal interessieren, wie sich die Farben entwickeln.

@Annett Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob die Verzogne Bangkiraipanele den Vorstellungen Deiner Terasse entspricht. Wenn ja, würde ich es dann Halfpipe nennen 
Nein nicht böse gemeint, aber das ist sicher eins der größten Probleme bei dem sehr schönen Werkstoff Holz.

Grundsätzlich finde ich es schöner, wenn der schöne Farbton erhalten bleibt, den man sich beim Kauf ausgesucht hat. Wenn dieser dann ein paar Tage später grau wird ist es auch OK, aber eine schöne Terassenfarbe ist doch schon schöner als schlichtes Grau. 
Bei Wuzzel in der Ecke von dem Bild passt nur das Grau ganz wunderbar. Dort wäre jede WPC Panele völlig fehl am Platz.

Alles Ansichtssache aber vieleicht redet man sich das grau als Naturfreund manchmal ein wenig schön? Eine schöne dauerhafte Holzfarbe ist manchmal schon schöner?

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Wuzzel (19. Nov. 2011)

*AW: thermoholz oder hallo wuzzel *

   ... das mit der Beschichtung find ich aber aussergewöhnlich. 
Hat nicht jede Beschichtung eher den Nachteil sich abzulaufen, empfindlich gegen Kratzer zu sein, oder das Risiko der Ablösung, wenn Wasser unter die Beschichtung dringt durch feine Haarrisse ? 

Die Vorher/Nachher Bilder hab ich jeden Tag im original zu sehen *grins* nach zwei Wochen siehst du da kaum was. eher so nach nem halben Jahr, dann hat die Diele den endgültigen Farbton erreicht , der meiner Auffassung nach besser ist als bei ner ganz neuen Diele. 

In Landschaftsgärten finde ich architektonisch die Farbe "grau" für Wege Terrassen usw durchaus sehr neutral und habe auch nichts gegen vergraute Holzterrassen, wenn die sauber sind (ich empfehle schrubber + Bodenseife) dann sieht auch ne graue Holzterrasse sehr charmant aus. 

Sicherlich ist das alles eine Frage, des Umfeldes und der sonstigen Gartengestaltung. 
Aber es gibt ja auch sonst einen Trend zur morbiden Natürlichkeit, mit Edelrost an Dekoteilen usw. 

Auch Hartholz gibt es in Qualitätetn, die getrocknet sind und dann nicht mehr so stark ziehen, beim Thermoholz ist das aber verziehen aber so gut wie ausgeschlossen. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Annett (19. Nov. 2011)

*AW: thermoholz oder hallo wuzzel *

Hallo.

Also ich kann die Proben ja mal bei uns an den angedachten Terrassenstandort (Dauerschatten im Winter) legen und einfach abwarten, was passiert. 
Alles in allem tendiere ich trotzdem noch zu Naturholz... 

@Thomas
Wegen des krummen Brettes hatte ich Dir ja bereits vor Ort gesagt, dass ich dieses schon so krumm für kleines Geld vom Tischler bezogen habe. Das Brett stand da hochkant angelehnt in der Tischlerei und hatte sich dadurch so verzogen
Die andere Torseite ist genauso alt und keinen Fatz krumm. Wozu ein gerades Brett teuer bezahlen, wenn es das Pferd sowieso binnen weniger Monate runter nagt und wieder ein neues Brett drauf muss? Es dient ja nur dem Schutz der eigentlichen Holztür...
Der Tischler hatte sich von seinem Holzhändler übers Ohr hauen lassen und angeblich trockenes Bankirai gekauft - es hatte dann aber mehr Restfeuchte, als gut ist. Und er einen Rechtsstreit mit einem Neuterrassenbesitzer (da hats wohl Schraubenköpfe abgerissen usw.), sodass er daraufhin den Holzhändler verklagen wollte. 
Habe die Sache dann nicht weiter verfolgt, zumal sich so etwas Jahre hinzieht und ich schon ewig nicht mehr da war (seit Sabrinos Tod brauche ich kaum noch Holzspäne...).

@Wolf
Habe die Broschüren erst gestern Abend entdeckt, da es Nachmittags mit Thomas doch etwas untergegangen war... lesen muss ich sie noch. Bisher habe ich keine Ruhe dafür gefunden. 
Übrigens, danke für den Zolli.  Kann man immer brauchen.


----------



## Pammler (20. Nov. 2011)

*AW: thermoholz oder hallo wuzzel *

Nun will ich auch mal:

<<meinen Senf dazu geb an>>

In unserer Werkstatt stellen wir Musterkoffer eines WPC-Herstellers her. Dabei sägen wir die schönen WPC Terassen dielen von 5m Länge auf 3 cm breite Streifen ab. Welch eine Verschwendung , denn ich könnte das in 5m gut im Garten gebrauchen .
Der Hersteller meinte, das es gar nicht so einfach ist eine homogene Masse herzustellen. Es sei früher bzw bei Billiganbietern vorgekommen das sich Späneklumpen in der Masse gebildet haben, die dann in kürzester Zeit durchgefault sind und zum Bruch führten. Bei einem Kollegen ist das WPC aus der Anfangszeit stark gequollen. Jetzt dürfte das besser sein.
Da ich hunderte Meter von dem Zeug säge, muß ich sagen, dass es gar nicht so einfach ist einen ordentlichen Sägeschnitt hinzukriegen. Zu Viele Zäfne an Sägeblatt "schmelzen" den Sägeschnitt, zu wenige reißen die Oberfläche aus. Bei mir geht am Besten ein scharfes Grobzahniges HW-Blatt mit Hoher Drehzahl und mittlerem Vorschub. Die schärfe lässt aber wesentlich schneller nach als bei Hartholz. Ich habe vor 2 Jahren mal Reste im Garten ausgelegt. Ich muß mal schauen ob ich noch was finde.
Die Farbe des WPC verändert sich, es dunkelt nach, wie Holz, nur nicht so sehr. Ich muß die Oberen "Bretter" eines nicht lichtdicht abgestellten Stapels entsorgen, da die Farbe nicht mehr für neue Muster passt. Wäre eigentlich besser alle Muster erstmal nachdunkeln zu lassen, dann wüsste der Kunde wie es nach einiger Zeit aussieht.
Was mich abschreckt ist der Preis. Ich habe mich für Betonpflastersteine für meine Terasse entschieden. Jedoch würde ich jetzt wahrscheinlich den Fußboden im Spielhaus aus WPC machen, statt Douglasiendiele. Mal sehen wie lange die hält.
Einen Vorteil hat WPC noch, man kann es "dicht" machen, wenn man unter der Terasse sitzen möchte.

<<meinen Senf dazu geb aus>>


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (20. Nov. 2011)

*AW: thermoholz oder hallo wuzzel *

Hallo Zusammen,

@Annett, ich konnte es einfach nicht lassen, die kleine Spitze lozulassen, weil Du just diese Diele so herausgestellt hast... 

@Wuzzel Du hast doch den besten Überblick über die Produkte. Wenn es für Dich und Deine Märkte wichtig ist, schicke ich Dir auch gern ein Muster. (Sägerest, 3/4 Jahr Sonne Regen und so weiter). Ich kann nur für mich sprechen und anderen User mal zum Überlegen anregen. Die meisten sehen die WPC's als Plastedinger die schlimm aussehen, aber so ist es nicht unbedingt.
Die Beschichtung hat Vorteile: Ich kann es mit einem feuchten Schwamm saubermachen. Die Holzstruktur ist nicht so tief aufgepresst, so dass sich der Dreck nicht in tiefen Rillen sammelt. 
Die Farbe bleibt, wird aber stumpfer, wodurch es schöner aussieht. 
Annett meinte auch sofort: Das sieht ja wirklich ganz schön nach Plaste aus. Das stimmt, wenn man sich das aus 20 cm Nähe betrachtet. aus der normalen Blickhöhe (1,80) auf einer Fläche ist es eine sehr schöne gleichmäßige Oberfläche in Wunschfarbe.
Ich habe heute mal auf einer Terrasse drauf geachtet und überlegt ob ich das grau mit dem Dreck in den Riefen schön finde oder nicht. Hätte ich Holz verbaut, hätte ich es geliebt und es als Naturprodukt verteidigt. Da wir das WPC Zeugs zu liegen haben und es einfach eine saubere Oberfläche in Zederfarbe ist, halte ich das WPC für eine Überlegung Wert für alle Neuterrassenbauer. (Es sieht halt nicht aus wie das Original aus der Natur.)

@Pammler
Ich habe das WPC Zeugs mit meinem ganzen Arsenal an Sägen bearbeitet, von Kreissäge bis hin zur Stichsäge. Es hat sich mit jeder wunderbar verarbeiten lassen. (Es ist natürlich nur 1 Terasse).

Sooo teuer ist das WPC doch gar nicht. 
Wenn man die Jahresbehandlung von Holz dazurechnet wir es meist recht schnell günstiger. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Wuzzel (20. Nov. 2011)

*AW: thermoholz oder hallo wuzzel *

Danke Thomas, aber wenn ich will hab ich Zugriff auf die gängigen Muster  
Also zusenden nicht nötig.

Das mit dem quellen und mit den Spanansammlungen (sogenannte Bubbles) sind Phänomene der Anfangszeit. 
Gute Hersteller haben genug Erfahrung gesammelt, das das nicht mehr vorlimmt. 
Dicht verlegen und unter der Terrasse sitzen ? 
Naja... also dicht verlegen geht bei verschiedenen Produkten, wenn sichergestellt ist, das Feuchtigkeit von unten zur Seite ablüften kann. Für den Einsatz als tragende Konstruktion bei einem Balkon ist allerdings meines Wissens noch kein Produkt zugelassen. 
Es gibt Hersteller, die kurz vor der bauaufsichtlichen Zulassung sind, aber eben erst kurz davor  
Dann gehts, aber auch nur mit diesen Herstellern, vorher sollte man aus Haftungsgründen auf solche Konstruktionen verzichten. 

Das ist das Problem eines jeden Musters, was will man zeigen ? Kork bleicht aus, Holz etc. verfärbt sich usw. 


Gruß 
Wuzzel

edit sagt noch: Ich hab auch kein Problem mit dem Sägen oder Bohren ioder fräsen, allerdings mag das ggf. bei Produktem mit sehr hohem Kunststoffanteil anders sein. Der Hauptsinn von WPC liegt aber meiner Meinung nach in möglichst geringem kunststoffanteil und statdessen verwendung eines nachwachsenden Rohstoffes


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (20. Nov. 2011)

*AW: thermoholz oder hallo wuzzel *

Hallo Wuzzel, alter Skeptiker.

Nur noch einen für Edit:
Auch eine Beschichtung geht so:
XXX Terrassendielen sind ansprechend im Design und äußerst ökologisch. Sie werden ausschließlich aus recyceltem Material ohne Schadstoffe hergestellt. XXX besteht zu 60 % aus Holzfasern und zu 40 % aus Polypropylen. Die Terrassendielen sind extrem widerstandsfähig gegen Witterungseinflüsse, dennoch elastisch und angenehm im Tritt. XXX  Terrassendielen passen sowohl zur traditionellen als auch zur modernen Architektur und Außengestaltung.

- formbeständig
- farbecht
- antibakteriell behandelt
- minimaler Instandhaltungsaufwand
- rutschgehemmt

Also auch kein Argument gegen.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Wuzzel (21. Nov. 2011)

*AW: thermoholz oder hallo wuzzel *

*lach*  
ah ja ... in der Werbung sind ja Kühe auch lila   

Recylematerial für die Produktion eines optisch hochwertigen Produktes ist immer etwas problematisch, da es schwer ist eine gleichbleibende Qualität zu bekommen, ansonsten fällt mir nur der hohe Kunststoffanteil auf.  Ökologisch gesehen ist natürlich Recyceln immer ne gute Sache. 

Worauf ist denn das Skeptiker bezogen ? Ich will doch Deine Diele gar nicht schlecht machen , ich kenn das Produkt ja gar nicht, ich schreib nur, woran man ggf. Qualitätsunterschiede erkennt. 
Aber natürlich ist mir eine gesunde Vorsicht angeboren, Angebote die zu verlockend erscheinen prüfe ich besonders gründlich  

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------

